#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  Бурятское кино

## Кунсанг

комедия Буузы http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=No87WyMtSoQ

Шлагбаум - о травокурстве вроде тема http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJlHjTBujhE

Решала http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUyfmQvLisU

Улан-Удэнс 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jw67riaw1UA&feature=fvwp

Буузы и Решала на Ютубе есть в полный рост.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2013)

----------


## Игорь Канунников

Блин, ну без криминала в сценарии никак не обойтись, что за жизнь пошла. 
Кунсанг, а интересные документальные фильмы о Бурятии есть?

----------

Pedma Kalzang (03.10.2013)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Блин, ну без криминала в сценарии никак не обойтись, что за жизнь пошла. 
> Кунсанг, а интересные документальные фильмы о Бурятии есть?


Снимают на потребу дня что называется, и это реально такая жизнь уже прямая идет, поэтому это популярно можно сказать. А документальное кино конечно его много о Бурятии. Что найду то выложу.

----------

Дмитрон (04.10.2013), Игорь Канунников (03.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (03.10.2013)

----------

